# Anstatt luft auf AiO Wakü



## Querillia (16. Februar 2019)

*Anstatt luft auf AiO Wakü*

Guten Tag.

Also ich habe bei meinem Neuen Rechner eig den Dark Rock Pro 4 drin den ich aber evtl ggn eine Wakü, austauschen wollte.
Nun die Frage Passt das in meinen Tower rein und welche AiO Wakü taugt was weil ein Eigenbau für mich noch nicht in Frage kommt.

Mein Tower wäre das Fractal Define R6.
und Wakü naja es gibt ja einige und wie lange halten solche AiO Waküs eig.


----------



## Sinusspass (16. Februar 2019)

*AW: Anstatt luft auf AiO Wakü*

1. Warum willst du wechseln?
2. Wenn du nichts im 5,25" Schacht drin hast quasi jede auf dem Markt rein.
3. Ein Eigenbau ist wirklich nicht schwer, kostet zwar etwas mehr, aber bietet auch deutliche Vorteile
4. Haltbarkeit ist so eine Sache bei Aios, manchmal hält sie Jahre, manchmal ist sie nach kurzer Zeit kaputt
5. Gute Empfehlungen wären die Fractal Design Celsius s24 oder 36, oder aber die Arctic Liquid Freezer 240 oder 360.


----------



## Querillia (16. Februar 2019)

Sinusspass schrieb:


> 1. Warum willst du wechseln?
> 2. Wenn du nichts im 5,25" Schacht drin hast quasi jede auf dem Markt rein.
> 3. Ein Eigenbau ist wirklich nicht schwer, kostet zwar etwas mehr, aber bietet auch deutliche Vorteile
> 4. Haltbarkeit ist so eine Sache bei Aios, manchmal hält sie Jahre, manchmal ist sie nach kurzer Zeit kaputt
> 5. Gute Empfehlungen wären die Fractal Design Celsius s24 oder 36, oder aber die Arctic Liquid Freezer 240 oder 360.



Also ich will Wechseln weil ich gerne die Graka Senkrecht stellen möchte. Wobei der Dark Rock Pro 4 etwas zu Groß ist um das unter einem Hut zu bekommen. Corsair hat zzt ne Rabatt aktion. Habe ich zumindest irgendwo gesehen heute.

Also die Celsius 36 kann man noch erweitern hab ich im Test gelesen und die Corsair 150i ist komplett geschlossen.?

und was ist der der unterschied bei den 115i Platinium Designs und der normalen von Corsair. blicke da nicht so ganz durch


----------



## Sinusspass (17. Februar 2019)

*AW: Anstatt luft auf AiO Wakü*

Bei Corsair bezahlt man viel für Features die am Ende nur Optik bringen, das ist auch der einzige Unterschied zwischen den Varianten. Man kann an und für sich jede Aio erweitern, die Garantie sollte dann aber jedesmal futsch sein, und bei manchen ist es etwas mehr Aufwand.
Die Graka senkrecht zu stellen kann, wenn sie nahe am Fenster ist, die Temperaturen erhöhen und somit auch in höherer Lautstärke resultieren.


----------



## Querillia (17. Februar 2019)

*AW: Anstatt luft auf AiO Wakü*

Ok. ja die Auswahl ist Groß. bei den AiO und vllt bei einem neuen PC wird dann mal eine eigene Aufgebaut.


----------



## Patrick_87 (17. Februar 2019)

*AW: Anstatt luft auf AiO Wakü*

Die "normalen" haben entweder nichts beleuchtet oder wie meine h150i pro nur den Kühler der auf die Cpu kommt beleuchtet. Die Platinum Versionen haben wohl auch die Lüfter mit Rgb beleuchtet. 
Viele haben ja die Standard Versionen gekauft und dann selbst noch zb ll120 lüfter dazu gekauft um am Radiator die Lüfter beleuchtet zu haben. Naja und die Platinum Aios haben jetzt schon Rgb Lüfter mit im Set. 
Gibt es aber glaube ich nicht als 360mm


----------



## Sinusspass (17. Februar 2019)

*AW: Anstatt luft auf AiO Wakü*

Dann kann man sich jetzt schon eine aufbauen, das Gehäuse ist gut genug, für die Cpublöcke gibts Montagematerial für ggf. andere Sockel, und man spart sich die Kohle für die Aio.


----------



## Querillia (17. Februar 2019)

*AW: Anstatt luft auf AiO Wakü*



Sinusspass schrieb:


> Dann kann man sich jetzt schon eine aufbauen, das Gehäuse ist gut genug, für die Cpublöcke gibts Montagematerial für ggf. andere Sockel, und man spart sich die Kohle für die Aio.



Naja da ich nicht übermässig viel ausgeben will da der PC schon rund 3.500€ auf den Buckel hat. Und ich nun woanders Sparen muss.  Klar bietet ein eigenbau massive Vorteile aber ich Traue mich da noch nicht ran ein Fehler und das ganze System geht vermutlich vor die Binsen.


----------



## Abductee (17. Februar 2019)

*AW: Anstatt luft auf AiO Wakü*

Hast du eine Intel CPU?
Dann kannst du doch den Kühler einfach um 90° drehen und den Lüfter oben montieren.


----------



## Querillia (17. Februar 2019)

*AW: Anstatt luft auf AiO Wakü*



Abductee schrieb:


> Hast du eine Intel CPU?
> Dann kannst du doch den Kühler einfach um 90° drehen und den Lüfter oben montieren.



das hatten wir schon gemacht dennoch Passte es nicht. deshalb ne AiO erstmal.


----------



## Sinusspass (17. Februar 2019)

*AW: Anstatt luft auf AiO Wakü*



Querillia schrieb:


> Naja da ich nicht übermässig viel ausgeben will da der PC schon rund 3.500€ auf den Buckel hat. Und ich nun woanders Sparen muss.  Klar bietet ein eigenbau massive Vorteile aber ich Traue mich da noch nicht ran ein Fehler und das ganze System geht vermutlich vor die Binsen.



Ein Anfang ist nicht teurer als manche Aio. Für 250€ hat man schon einen sehr guten Anfang ohne Schrott verbaut zu haben.


----------



## Querillia (17. Februar 2019)

*AW: Anstatt luft auf AiO Wakü*



Sinusspass schrieb:


> Ein Anfang ist nicht teurer als manche Aio. Für 250€ hat man schon einen sehr guten Anfang ohne Schrott verbaut zu haben.



Anfang D.h ? ich mein woher bekommt man die sachen und mann muss doch alles selbst biegen oder nicht.


----------



## Sinusspass (17. Februar 2019)

*AW: Anstatt luft auf AiO Wakü*

Biegen muss man gar nichts, man nimmt einfach Schlauch. Die ganzen Teile bekommt man bei den üblichen Hardwarehändlern oder direkt im Onlineshop der Hersteller.


----------



## Querillia (17. Februar 2019)

*AW: Anstatt luft auf AiO Wakü*



Sinusspass schrieb:


> Biegen muss man gar nichts, man nimmt einfach Schlauch. Die ganzen Teile bekommt man bei den üblichen Hardwarehändlern oder direkt im Onlineshop der Hersteller.



Ja aber man muss einiges Holen dafür klar kann ich später den Kreislauf erweitern und die Graka gleich mitkühlen aber ist das Ganze auch sicher Transport fähig? weil ich den Rechner ab und an mit zu Kollegen nehme.


----------



## Sinusspass (17. Februar 2019)

*AW: Anstatt luft auf AiO Wakü*

Wenn alles gut verarbeitet ist hält das auch völlig dicht, wenn nicht leckts schon direkt zu Beginn. Es gibt zwar Leute, die lieber bei jedem Transport entleeren, was bei Hardtubes auch Sinn macht, diese sitzen nicht so fest im Fitting, aber Schläuche bekommt man außer mit (je nach Schlauch erheblicher) Gewalt nicht rausgezogen. Eigentlich braucht man am Anfang gar nicht mal soviel. Ein Block für die Cpu, ein Radiator, Pumpe und Ausgleichsbehälter, Anschlüsse, Schlauch und destilliertes Wasser. Am Ende ist das nichts anderes als in einer Aio auch drin ist, nur wenn man es richtig macht in (viel) besser.


----------



## doodlez (17. Februar 2019)

*AW: Anstatt luft auf AiO Wakü*



Sinusspass schrieb:


> Am Ende ist das nichts anderes als in einer Aio auch drin ist, nur wenn man es richtig macht in (viel) besser.




inwiefern besser? aios sind günstiger und nicht schlechter, wartungsfrei, selbst aio auf der cpu und gpu ist noch günstiger, negativ ist nur die optik für die gpu


----------



## Sinusspass (17. Februar 2019)

*AW: Anstatt luft auf AiO Wakü*

Aios sind genauso (wenig) wartungsfrei wie ne custom Wasserkühlung, es ist nur schwerer sie zu warten, weil sie nicht darauf ausgelegt sind, zerlegt und neu zusammengesetzt zu werden. Eine custom Wasserkühlung kann auch 10 Jahre wartungsfrei bleiben, das ist überhaupt kein Problem, auch wenn der Besitzer meistens vorher seinen Basteldrang befriedigt und was umbaut bzw. neue Hardware dazukommt, wodurch meistens der Kreislauf geöffnet werden muss. Im Gegenzug, wenn bei einer Aio irgendwas wie eine Dichtung oder die Pumpe kaputt geht, ist das Teil für die Tonne (ok, Dichtungen können ersetzt werden, dazu muss der Spaß aber zerlegt werden), bei einer custom kann man einfach alles zerlegen, das kaputte Teil austauschen, wieder zusammensetzen und weiter gehts. Außerdem werden bei Aios oft schlechtere Komponenten verbaut, bei einer custom Wasserkühlung kann man qualitativ hochwertigere Teile nehmen.


----------



## IICARUS (17. Februar 2019)

*AW: Anstatt luft auf AiO Wakü*

Wartungsfrei ist eine Custom Wakü auch... wenn alles erneut neu gekauft wird. 

Zudem sitzt die Pumpe bei einer AIO auf dem Kühler oder Radiatoir und kann nicht entkoppelt werden.
Viele AIOs haben die Schläuche nicht angeschraubt sondern auf geschweißt oder aufgepresst. Dadurch wird ein Austausch eines Schlauches erschwert bis hin das was dabei abbricht und man neu kaufen kann. Ganz zu schweigen das Auffüllen ohne AGB. Die Pumpen eines custom Loop können meist auch noch mehrere Radiatoren und Kühler versorgen und fördern dann auch noch genug Durchfluss. Das ganze kann daher ständig erweitert und optimiert werden.

Mit ausreichender Kühlfläche kann auch eine Wasserkühlung lautlos werden.
Kostet hat je nachdem was verbaut wird sein Geld.

Gleiches Gehäuse... 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grafikkarten Adapter fürs Gehäuse.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bsRo2Kzl_rA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## razzor1984 (17. Februar 2019)

*AW: Anstatt luft auf AiO Wakü*



doodlez schrieb:


> inwiefern besser? aios sind günstiger und nicht schlechter, wartungsfrei, selbst aio auf der cpu und gpu ist noch günstiger, negativ ist nur die optik für die gpu



 Wenn man wirtschaftlich denkt, dann sind Aios von Asetek(und Abwandlungen) Einwegprodukte.
 Ja sie können 5 oder sogar 10 Jahre halten, nur es wird zwangsläufig zu Problemen kommen.
 Aus Kostengründen sind defakto alle Radiatoren aus ALU, damit aber die Performance passt ist der CPU-Kühler aus Kupfer. Das Alu und Kupfer leider nicht gut harmonieren ist bekannt, deswegen wird als Kühlmittel meist eines auf Glycolbasis verwendet. Dieses kann haltbar sein, nur verliert es in laufe der Jahre einen Teil seiner Schutzwirkung bzw wird auch generell der Kühlmittelstand abnehmen.(Wenn der Korrosionsschutz versagt, dann heißt es Gameover – da Alu und Kupfer chemisch reagieren, zieht das Kupfer leider den kürzeren und zersetzt sich)
 Bei einem Customloop, hat man initial einmal einen höheren Anschaffungspreis, jedoch holt man sich langfristig das Geld wieder herein (wenn man nicht dem Bastelwahn verfallen ist  )

High end Lüku ist vom P/L her einfach ein Knaller und wenn man nicht den Custom-Wakue weg gehen möchte die sinnvollste Lösung!


----------



## Querillia (19. Februar 2019)

*AW: Anstatt luft auf AiO Wakü*

Joa da ich schon Privat mit Sinus geschrieben habe wird es eine Custom, zwar erstmal eine Einfache aber das Reicht für den Anfang.


----------

